# Crock: CW WEAVER



## georgeoj (Oct 8, 2010)

I picked this one up this morning. This is the first stoneware that I have seen, from this company, in this area.  George


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello George,

 I found only a couple references, no historical information. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 A crock, similar to yours is over here.


----------

